# Original Gmail "Compose" page



## Tom Young (Sep 19, 2013)

For anyone using Gmail, who feels bad about Google forcing a replacement of the original "Compose" page, there is a solution... A third party simple program to bring back the old interface.  
http://lifehacker.com/hate-gmails-new-compose-window-old-compose-brings-the-1308260149

apologies if this has already been posted... am having a heckuva time getting caught up on thousands of threads. :shame:


----------

